# building a tank



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

i want to build a tank (8ft by 4ft by 3ft) out of acrylic. How should I do this? Please pm or email me with details (preferably email). Thank you very much


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

look in links forum, Xenon started a thread on it,


----------

